# Dekalb County (Decatur), GA ID number 49592, M



## Neo93 (Apr 25, 2011)

HW positive. Good with other dogs.

Adopt a Pet :: ID49592 - Decatur, GA - German Shepherd Dog


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

What a beautiful open and intelligent face this dog has! Praying he makes it out...BUMP!


----------



## Neo93 (Apr 25, 2011)

Bump for this sweet boy! Anyone?


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

bump


----------



## Neo93 (Apr 25, 2011)

Canine Pet Rescue is pulling this boy this week. I will post once he is definitely out of AC.


----------



## Neo93 (Apr 25, 2011)

Officially safe in a foster for CPR. Starting heartworm treatment this week.


----------



## Neo93 (Apr 25, 2011)

So, the foster home fell through. However, guess who I'm fostering now (yikes!), at least until his heartworm treatment is done. 

Wow. I can't believe I'm doing this.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

neo93, how wonderful that you rescued him!!!!!!!!! please keep us posted on his progress


----------



## Beau (Feb 12, 2012)

Just admit it....you're a sucker for tennis stars!!


----------



## Neo93 (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm a sucker for a sweet face!


----------



## Neo93 (Apr 25, 2011)

The tennis star (renamed General by my military crazy son) found a forever home this weekend. I am so happy he has a home (check out Canine Pet Rescue's facebook page for pics ), but I miss him terribly.


----------

